# Do you see any red flags?



## Kedyr (Dec 22, 2007)

On Von Wyndmoor's latest litter:

SG-Nathan vom Fegelhof, SchH3, KKL1, a-normal 

x

Pascha vom Wyndmoor, Sch1

I'm considering a pup out of this breeding.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I think Jim Hill is pretty much red flag free.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I would highly recommend Jim as a breeder.


----------



## Wolfmother (Apr 17, 2007)

Kedyr,

I take classes at Jim's place and have had the opportunity to meet Nate. I absolutely love that dog! 

I have met a few people that got their dogs from Jim and all of them are very happy.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86I would highly recommend Jim as a breeder.


----------



## Bugler (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a "Nate" puppy from Jim's October litter. I asked for a Schutzhund prospect and everyone at the club say's thats what I got








I've called Jim a few times since I picked the pup up and he always takes my call or calls me back









FWIW
Bryan


----------



## Kedyr (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the final confirms, folks! I have put down a deposit on a Pascha x Nathan litter. It's a litter of 6 and I'm hoping there is a pup in there for me (I've asked for a moderate drive / companion pup with potential). If so, I'll be bringing it home end Feb time frame.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I would also agree Jim is red flag free.


----------



## Kedyr (Dec 22, 2007)

Whee I picked up Diego Von Wyndmoor today, born 12/27/07 Gray Sable. I'll post picks later.


----------

